# not sure where to put this



## MamaGreen (May 29, 2008)

but as of 330pm we have been busted for cultivation of marijuana plants because of a nosy neighbor. i'm unsure if i'm being charged as well yet, but basicly the drug task force for our county came with a search warrant, and seized 6 plants (3 were seedlings that had just popped the soil) along with our fans,ducts,and lights.  they also seized our pariphinalia. according the the guy with the shiney badge, we'll be reciving a summons in the mail for our (his?) court appearance. i've locaded a lawyer through NORML and now it's just crossing our fingers and hopeing for the best. in PA growing even one plant is a felony offence and now my hubby will have that on his record.

we're most likely going to have to sell our house and move...and i don't know if he's going to jail or prison or if i am...i hate not knowing...i'm scared and sick to my stoumach thinking we're going to lose what we've worked so hard for just because pot is the only thing that works on my migraines. i feel like it's all my fault since we were growing so i wouldn't be in pain 3-5 times a month. at the risk of sounding like a whiney kid it's just not fair!

i mean what if they take the kids or he goes away for a few years? the fines alone can top out at 25k just for the cultivation, forget the 2500 fine for the bongs and stuff. it's total bull, we're good people! we pay our taxes and cut our lawn. we go to church on sunday and donate to P.A.L every year. we're not criminals!

i'm sorry for the novel, i just had to vent and i know i can trust you guys.
i think we're gonna move to maine once this is over, at least there i can get a med card and not have to worry about this crap ever again.


anyway thanks for reading/listening. i just had to talk to someone.

take care and be very safe,
MamaG


----------



## SativaWeed (May 29, 2008)

Oh  man, I'm SO sorry to hear this is happening to you guys! I know the waiting to see what's going to happen is agonizing. Damn it! Neighbor's can be such SOBs!!!! 
Good luck Mama, I for one am on your side and hoping for the best for you and your family.  Peace MamaGreen.


----------



## SmokinMom (May 29, 2008)

Oh man, sorry to hear.  

Why can't law inforcement go mess with the real criminals and leave us the heck alone.

Boooo.


----------



## slowmo77 (May 29, 2008)

I hate to hear that. been there myself and i know exactly how you feel. good luck. keep us posted the best you can.


----------



## thief (May 29, 2008)

it`s prolly all of our werst nightmares. good luck to ya.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 29, 2008)

Im sorry, just stay strong...


----------



## MamaGreen (May 29, 2008)

it is a nightmare, one i never thought would happen to us but now that it has we're just going to stay strong and do whatever we have to to get out of this mess they put us in. I'm afraid to go to bed because I'm scared something else will happen (even though theres no reason for anything to) it's the strangest thing. i guess it's just the stress of the day.

what bites is we always did the cautious thing..tell no one, keep it low profile,etc.. i'll let y'all know what the lawyer says tomorrow ( i hope we can get an appt on such short notice) and we'll go from there.

even more messed up was the neighbor in question came over and was all sorts of nice to me not 10 minutes before the cops showed up...when i see him again he's getting a piece of my mind, or at least a directive to stay the hell off our property

you have no idea how much your support means to us. it's nice to know someone out there doesn't view us like we're the scum of the earth.


----------



## slowmo77 (May 29, 2008)

i think its crazy that people look down on pot, a perfectly natural herb. while they think nothing of eating pills for every ache and pain. just plain ole crazy.


----------



## Growdude (May 29, 2008)

Thats terrible news, 
How did the neighbor catch on? was he snooping around your place?


----------



## Dadgumit (May 29, 2008)

Oh wow - REALLY sorry to hear about that.  I know the "automatrons-in-blue" in PA can be real "you know whats".  It will be interesting to see how they established probable cause to obtain the warrant.  I know it all seems really overwhelming right now, but try to remember the facts of the situation that could be in your favor like: your claim of medical necessity (supporting med records with debilitating migraine dx); length of history of suffering/disability; warrant obtained legally (?); what you/husband said to the police; community status; etc.  That they even let you go with a "citation/summons" is amazing to me - thankfully of course (and a potentially good sign.)  This is just so completely unconstitutional and wrong - no one should have to go through what you're going through and I'm here for you.


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (May 29, 2008)

People who say I dont like what you are doing, you must stop in order for me to feel good and justified in what I say and do to you SUCK!!!
They think they are righteous in their actions but really they are sad and pathetic people who have no sense of self at all, so they find through there righteous actions (which arent even right half the time) a way to feel something . They are always looking around at others looking for fault and wrong in them and when they find it they feel so justified.and they are empty.

We do what we do because it makes us feel free, then something like this happens and it freaks out those who share our experiences and beliefs. We then question our freedom. Thats exactly what the sheep of this planet want.:hitchair: 
Dont feel guilty! Thats the worst thing you could do for yourself. You are not guilty of a darn thing.
You are as free as god intended you to be. 

I will not feel sorry for you, for that will not help you in this situation, what I will do is see you in my mind living your life in happiness and harmony as you have always intended for your self. That is all any of us really want. 


You are so loved and if you can find a place in your mind of stillness you will see that all is well. it really is.

_We have always loved you, he gently whispered, as his shadow slowly merged with mine._


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 30, 2008)

*That's a real bummer. Hope everything works out for you and your hubby. How did your neighbors know you were growing bud? *


----------



## BBFan (May 30, 2008)

Sorry to hear Mama- good luck to you and your hubby.  Stay strong, and like Dadgumit said- remeber the facts- even write them down (nothing self incriminating).  Peace and love to you.


----------



## Runbyhemp (May 30, 2008)

Very sorry to hear MamaGreen. I can't believe that the penalties in the US can be that harsh, and you stand to lose so much.

I hope everything works out the best for all of you, let us know what happens.


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 30, 2008)

MamaGreen said:
			
		

> what bites is we always did the cautious thing..tell no one.


 
You have to ask yourself how someone found out what you were doing.


----------



## Thai_User (May 30, 2008)

Mama, you gotta stay positive. No way your gonna lose your kids or hubby going to jail over this. You had 6 plants. The court will never believe you are a dealer regardless of how ridiculous the prosecuters' argument. 25k fine may be possible but seems very unlikely. I have a feeling you are going to feel better after having a discussion with your lawyer. What bugs me is the fact that LEO had a warrant. I wonder about sufficient criteria for obtaining this warrant. I really doubt the neighbor simply smelling something would be enough....or just because he "thinks" you are growing. As justified as you may be in telliing this guy off (personally I'd like to rip his head off), you make want to actually be nice to him. Yeah, that's right. Try to feel him out for info. Or better yet if you could get someone else to talk with him and find out exactly what was said in his initial contact with LEO. Information is power and anything you can do to help your lawyer to provide the best outcome. The criteria for a warrant I believe is known as "reasonable suspicion" that is less involved than probable cause as we all know is the criteria for an arrest. No one has been arrested yet. I wonder why that is as well. Could be a good sign. You also have a chance that the judge will not want to waste time and taxpayers money on something this small. There is a chance that LEO was merely acting on the neighbors behalf and has no intention on following through with prosecution. This seems unlikely but if you show you are willing to put up a good fight they may become lazy. Finally do some research on similiar court cases where people in the same circumstances had very good outcomes. Keep in mind they will have to cases that were fought in PA. as verdicts in court cases in other states are inadmissable. Yes, this is your lawyers job but don't think it isn't possible for you to uncover something he or she will miss. Also if this ends up going to trial (which will be unfortunate due to the costs) you can then request a jury. It's very difficult for me to believe that a jury will dish out a harsh punishment in this case. Then, if all else fails, there is the media. Regardless of whether most American believe in legalization the overwhelming majority don't believe in jail sentences or kids being taken away for something this petty. 

Be strong, fight, and do your best to keep a positive attitude. I wish you and your family the best and please keep us posted.


----------



## budpassion (May 30, 2008)

Im very sorry to here that.Listen to what Thai User said he makes alot of good points.Stay strong.PS I think maine is a good place to live I grew up there.


----------



## Flyinghigh (May 30, 2008)

Sorry to hear about the Mess MamaG !!!   There nothing like being befriended by neighbors that suppose to watch out for yea so ur Crap doesn't get ripped off by drug addicts...  What a price to have to pay for a neighbor to do stuff like that "call the Cops"  
So how long have u known this neighbor ?
I sure hope the those Lawyers can help ur hubby out and just get a small fine and I DO HOPE You have talken to your Doctor in the past about ur migraines and that you smoke to get rid of the pain !! If so this will Help You Out because the Doctor knows and can help on ur behalf, but if u got ur medical card then that will even be better..

I think I have kool neighbors and I lived here for 7 yrs and i smoke outside inside and they all seen it and smelled it and they know there NO traffic and the kids r well taken care of !!  Beside that the one side neighbor there adult kids smokes out back and they party all the time and the other side they have smoked in the past and gone to jail before so there real kool but I still keep my guard up at all times..

try to Keep ur Chin Up and Have a SMILE..  Let God have it..!


----------



## MamaGreen (May 30, 2008)

again thank you for the support guys.

they had 'probable cause' thanks to what he saw. we have an extra garage seperate from the house,it also has kennals and an office. well we took to using the office to house stray cats until they were healthy enough, then we'd find them a good home. we  stopped doing this about 3 months ago and decided to build the new grow box out in the office since no one ever went out there but us. he's the only person we know here (and we never have visitors....ever) and since we thought we could trust him we did the key exchange thing when we first moved in. what we didn't know was the garage is the same key as our house. well he heard the a/c running in the office and decided to 'investigate' (ignoring the fact that he KNEW we did the cat rescue thing and didn't know we stopped) because he thought it was ' odd' (hello we did the same thing last spring/summer and he never went in there!!)

well he saw the box and decided to open it to check because (and i'm quoting the warrant here, he "thought they were raising baby chickens" he saw '6-8 pot plants aprox. 2 ft high" (yeah the highest one was 10 inches,if that..you guys saw them,not 2 ft) so instead of coming over and saying "hey guys i don't like that you need to stop", which we would have done in a heart beat,ya know (or at least moved them inside and said we stopped) he called the police, told them what he saw and a officer drove past the house,saw the a/c in the window (nothing else) and that was enough for them to get a warrant.


we trusted this guy because he IS a good guy, i just wish he had taken the time to say something to us instead of hopping on the phone.

i'm keeping my faith that  theres a way to get out of this with my family, our home and bank account intact. hubby asked the cop is they were going to take the house and he laughed and said "for 6 plants? we have better things to do" which raises the question of why even bother comming at all. they said they could take him in right then but they wern't going to and never mentioned me which makes me think that he's the one in trouble here...last night he told me to testify against him if it came down to me or him so i could stay with our kids...i could never do that!
i only feel guilty because we grew mostly for my migraines with a lil puff on the side to relax at the end of the day,ya know? i suggested we start however many years ago it was now (6-7? i lost track) and all. although i've never had a man who was willing to go to prison for me before so that proves he really ment all that stuff he said in the wedding vows. 

yes the penalties in pa are harsh as hell..i was stunned when i went to NORMLs site and saw how bad a felony pot charge was here.
strange thing was they didn't take him or i to be printed or mog-shotted (is that a word?) they just mirandaized us both and took our plants and set up.
hubby thinks its because he had a possestion charge when he was 18 or 19. maybe he's right.

all update after we talk to the lawyer. again thank you for all your support.

oh on a side note, the first thing they asked both of us after we heard our rights was'do you know a bigger fish?" *scowls*

edited to add clarity


----------



## smokybear (May 30, 2008)

That's terrible. I'm sorry for your problems. I can't believe people are so willing to get the police involved instead of giving you guys a chance, neighbor to neighbor. Obviously he isn't a good guy. Have a good talk with your lawyer and I think you will feel much better about the situation. I wish you and your family the best of luck. Definitely keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 30, 2008)

There is something really wrong with someone being able to trespass on your property and then call the cops on you.

However, the fact that neither one of you was arrested and incarcerated is a really good sign.  Generally when one is arrested on felony charges, you are incarcerated and bound over to district court.  They don't even set bail until you have been arraigned.  So, I think "receiving a summons in the mail" indicates that this may not be as serious a charge as you fear.

Many first time offenders (on all kinds of charges) are given withheld judgements.  With a withheld judgement, you are placed on probation for a year or more, generally have to do some community service, and usually attend drug or alcohol classes if drug or alcohol related.  If you keep your nose clean and do everything you are supposed to, the charge is dropped at the end of your probation period and there is nothing on your record.  LOL--It's called a mugshot.

I think that your home and family will remain intact.  Your bank account may suffer however--have you priced lawyers lately?  Fortunately it should be really easy to convince them that you do not know any "bigger fish"--after all, you were growing yourself so you didn't have to deal with "drug dealers".  After 911 there were a bunch of commercials on TV that stated that if you bought drugs (including mj) you were supporting terrorists.  I thought that if I got popped, I would see if I could use that for part of my defense.

I am so sorry this happened to you.  It is so horrible to have your life disrupted like this...there are soooooo many other way worse problems in this  country that LEO should be addressing.  Keep your chin up.  Things will work out.


----------



## snuggles (May 30, 2008)

Hey I didn't get a chance to read the whole thing, but I just wanted to lend my support. I also wanted to let you know one thing, you might want to make your computer dissappear till this all blows over...I am surprised they didn't take it all ready. Good luck and I am sorry to hear you live next to RATS!!!!


----------



## Dadgumit (May 30, 2008)

What the...?!?   You got to be freakin' kidding me...:rant:    I'm not an attorney - so please place no undue value on my layperson's opinion - but, TO ME, it appears that your "cool neighbor" should be on the DO NOT CALL list because he is the state's prime witness against you.  *HE*: 1) Placed the call to the police. 2) Established his relationship to you and that he had permission and means (a key) to access your outer building from you/husband. 3) Established how he was alerted to a "deviation" in/to the building (A/C running) and how that was different from what he had witnessed and/or experienced before as "normal". 4) Established how this "deviation from norm" caused him to investigate further (cause he's a helpful kind a guy)... 5) Established that upon further investigation he found XYZ, AND, drew a picture for the police that saiid, "SEE - if you drive by RIGHT HERE you will see what I saw and you can justify how YOU would be alerted too!"   Schmuck.  You know, if it were me - and I don't like saying this because it takes me to a place that I don't like to go...but that being said...  I don't expect you to be subjected to the full wrath of PA state law, but after my legal position was assessed with my attorney, if it were determined that "things" were looking ugly (ugly for me is ANY jail time), I would incriminate this guy as a co-conspirator.  "Well of COURSE he had a key - he was doing it too! As a matter of fact, ALL but ONE of the seedlings were HIS!"  How long did he have a key?  Is there anything about his lifestyle that could be used against him (loner, keeps odd hours, parties, etc)?  Could he have become jealous of you or your husband for any reason?  Are there any charges that he is dealing with (DUI?) that could benefit from him presenting himself as a "law abiding citizen"...  Just how credible is their witness??  Again, I doubt that measures like these will be necessary in your case, but don't hesitate to fight fire with fire!  You're strong and intelligent...you'll do what you feel is best.


----------



## snuggles (May 30, 2008)

You know people like this, I'm sorry rats like this need to be given their due recoginition the community needs to know what good samaritans they are. It's asahme they don't have a web site to recognize all these people, they deserve it. If they feel obligated to stick their nose in other people's business and "help" out the community surely they deserve the credit, in the form of their name, picture, and full address posted for all to see. That way people could write them nice letters, send them information on the true evils of cannabis. People could stop by and shake their hands, me personally I would love to be able to visit and give them some free landscaping free of charge of course (just got new tires on my car), and a paint job for the house....you know a shade of spray paint with the big words RAT all over the house, I would do it tastefully of course, I am somewhat artistic you know.

You have to be kidding me, so many things just seem so wrong with your situation. Unfortunately with "drugs" most of our rights as citizens go out the window...why? Who the hell knows. In all seriousness though I am not a violent guy, an idiot at times yes but not a violent guy, this guy needs an *** whooping, he needs to learn to mind his own business. In a perfect world you would be able to post his name and address here for everyone to read, I know it's wrong...it's like ratting, imagine that. He can rat you out for growing a plant and muck up your life but if you were to post his name and address for everyone to read it would be considered wrong. I live in Philly probably not too far from you and in a perfect world I would drive up their for you and rescape the lawn and give them that paint job...hey man you do a good deed you deserve one in return.

Sorry for my rant, I get a little "passionate" at times LOL. I wish you and your husband the best...I also know what it's like here in PA and it's a real shame. Sad thing is, I'm sure that you and your husband are very active members of society, meaning you contribute and what not, and you probably would never hurt anyone. I just don't understand why everyone doesn't get that about most cannabis users/growers. We aren't hurting anyone, and due to ignorance half the people in this country buy the propaganda shoved down our throat about drugs...the whole thing just seems so unreal. Once again good luck with everything. Also shake the rats hand for me if you could, maybe even congratulate him on his lack of control and respect for others private lives, and if you want PM me and I'll give you my address and we can show him a good time here in South Philly...we love rats around here. I could even introduce him to some of the neighborhood guys as the rat. I'm sorry but people like your neighbor need to learn their lesson and the hard way IMO, it says a lot about their character.

You know what else gets me...you always hear about these whack jobs that do crazy things. Like lock 12 girls in their basement, torture and kill them. Guy gets caught and all the neighbors act shocked LOL, some nice couple grows a couple of plants and the neighbor calls it's just so frustrating and wrong. Half the time people walk around with their heads up their butt but yet some guy finds the time to rat on his neighbors about some plants. I HOPE HE GETS WHAT HE DESERVES!!!


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 30, 2008)

Ive heard of actuals and read of similar, what confuses me is in all the cases of this ive heard before all comps are taken, yet yours wasnt, in all cases ive heard and known of and read, all parties were arrested, yet .......


----------



## SativaWeed (May 30, 2008)

GET THE DAMNED KEY BACK FROM THAT CRAPHOLE OF A NEIGHBOR.:holysheep:  Or go 'plant' some seeds in his home and tell the cops where you got the material (seeds) to start this operation. Oh yeah, and tell the cops he called them cause he got pissed when you wouldn't let him sell yer crop because YOU NEEDED it for yer headaches. I'm not a violent person as a rule but I'd like to rip that guys head off and crap down his neck!


----------



## MamaGreen (May 30, 2008)

hippie..they only had a warrant for the shed, not the house. if there had been a pc out there they would have taken it i'm sure. i'll scan the warrant if you like so you can see it for yourself. they have to have a reason to take computers, like info pointing them to criminal activity involving the pc. I'm not questioning any breaks we get in dealing with this.

i spoke briefly to a lawyer today (he seemed way to excited about a cultivation case,guess he sees a lot poss. cases) he was at a conference or seminar or something so he didn't want to talk details but we're expecting to confer with him this evening. i will keep y'all updated on whats going on as always.

aww snuggles thanks but i don't thing messing with his house is going to put us in anyones good graces at this point. hubby says we're moving no matter what now because this town doesn't feel safe any more and i tend to agree.


----------



## Thai_User (May 30, 2008)

> (he seemed way to excited about a cultivation case,guess he sees a lot poss. cases)



Wow, that sounds great already. And from what i have read so far it seems so much better than your first post. Good luck Mama and take care.


----------



## snuggles (May 30, 2008)

Yeah I'm sorry it made me angry to read that, you trusting the man and all. People have to learn to mind their own business...it's not like you beat the kids and stuff you know? Best of luck with everything it is truly ashame that in this day and age a poor couple can't grow a couple plants for headaches or even to just get high. Barbaric, the lawyer knows best. Things always work themselves out in some way or another...sorry for the rant like I said I speak from the heart without thinking sometimes, plus I think if you are cowardly enough to rat on someone for a non violent cultivation charge you deserve the credit....it speaks a lot about someone's character or lack thereof.


----------



## MamaGreen (May 30, 2008)

amen snuggles 

well the lawyer stopped by on his way home and we have good news and bad news. good news is, he's dealt with the officer who signed the warrant before and he feels confidant he can get it knocked down to a misdemeanor charge since it was such a small amount and an amateur set up (thank goodness we hadn't ordered our new lights yet!). because hubby has a previous poss charge he would have been facing a MMS of 3 years (only 1yr for 1st offense) IF we had had 9 or more plants. but since we were so small and clearly growing for personal use only he thinks we have a great shot at getting this crap bumped down to basically a bunch of fines and probation.

he even called the officer after he picked up the retainer check and the cop said to him  he didn't get the feeling we were anything more than personal use growers. so thats good news...the lawyer also said that Child protective services most likely wouldn't get involved because we wern't growing in the house. so even better news there.

the bad news..well we got caught and if ever i needed to smoke a J, now is it,lol. i'm still nervous but at least now i'm not terrified they're going to come in in the middle of the night and take us away.

they didn't take us in because the charges haven't been officially filed yet. they will be filed after they speak with the DA on monday but he's hoping to get it bumped down before it get to her/him. he'll call us when he knows more and i'll post it soon after so thats where we're at right now 

take care and be very safe guys,
MamaG


----------



## Dadgumit (May 30, 2008)

I feel ya Snuggles...  I think it touches the core of fear in all of us that live under this Totalitarian democratic regime.  What absurdity...what insanity...  A government that encourages an "us v. them", "right v. wrong" civil polarization of its citizens...that's great, that's REAL progress.  Please...  It insults me profoundly that they try to "whip into shape" those indiviuals of free, conscious and personally accountable thought who don't buy into their psychological manipulation.  But I am who I am...and they be who they be...AND I GET A LOT MORE BUD THAN THEY DO!!! WHO-HOOOO!!:banana: 

Sorry for being silly in an "un-silly" situation - I just wanted to make you smile  Take care of yourself and if you need any shoulders, well I have at least two!

P.S. - You folks are good people - its nice to see.


----------



## Rehab is for Quitters (May 30, 2008)

Take a deep breath, Mama. This will be a major hassle, cause you tons of stress, will cost you some $$, but it will blow over without you losing your house, kids or going to jail.

In the 1980s my great aunt (my grandma's sister) was diagnosed with stage 4 metastatic breast cancer. NOTHING made her feel good, except pot. So her elderly husband (who was in his late 70s at the time) would have to drive into the hood to buy her dope so she could feel better (they lived in FLorida then with no legal mj) . Our family was outraged at the time, that these grandparents had to break the law to treat medical problems. But long story short, my great uncle got BUSTED buying once. Charges were filed and eventually dropped. Their lawyer met with the prosecutor and explained that my great aunt was using for medical reasons.

What you need right now is a good lawyer who has a good relationship with the DA's office. The DA should not want to pursue this case. With 6 plants, you are OBVIOUSLY not trafficing. Your lawyer needs to get in there and negociate a  misdemeanor plea. You'll probably end up with a misdemeanor possession charge.

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## FruityBud (May 30, 2008)

You can name and shame him on hxxp://www.whosarat.com

I think you have to pay for membership.


----------



## snuggles (May 30, 2008)

FruityBud said:
			
		

> You can name and shame him on hxxp://www.whosarat.com
> 
> I think you have to pay for membership.


Nice thanks Fruity Bud, too bad it;s not a real known thing I think rats should get their fair recognition LOL. Good man


----------



## LowRider (May 30, 2008)

Dadgumit said:
			
		

> Oh wow - REALLY sorry to hear about that. I know the "automatrons-in-blue" in PA can be real "you know whats". It will be interesting to see how they established probable cause to obtain the warrant. I know it all seems really overwhelming right now, but try to remember the facts of the situation that could be in your favor like: your claim of medical necessity (supporting med records with debilitating migraine dx); length of history of suffering/disability; warrant obtained legally (?); what you/husband said to the police; community status; etc. That they even let you go with a "citation/summons" is amazing to me - thankfully of course (and a potentially good sign.) This is just so completely unconstitutional and wrong - no one should have to go through what you're going through and I'm here for you.


 
you know that makes me wounder about them just getting a summons.  if it was a real warrant or what.  that's a good point.  with that said you could just get a warning or a citation.  sounds like they decided that once they got in there that it wasn't worth prosecuting cause they know just about any lawyer can say that's personal use.  keep us posted.  also try to figure out how your neighbor might of found out and let us know where you messed up so we don't do the same mistakes.


----------



## snuggles (May 30, 2008)

LowRider said:
			
		

> also try to figure out how your neighbor might of found out and let us know where you messed up so we don't do the same mistakes.


 
My guess is the rat took advantage of a trusting couple...he had to be snooping. I also wonder how much he rerally knew about the laws, cause that's a serious decision to make IMO. Even if I think I have to call the cops on someone I always get nervous....I've had the crazy neighbors and have had to call a couple times in the past and it always worried me. I didn't want anyone to get locked up but they were outta hand and had kids so we would call but it was always a dilemnia in my mind. Once again good luck, and isn't PA great for cannabis? I try and explain to some that we are way behind here in the MM world and cannabis in general, PA doesn't mess around IMO.


----------



## allgrownup (May 31, 2008)

I would send that neigbor a kind letter explaining how you feel/were betrayed,   Explain to him some of the reprocussions you will be receiving (after you know).  explain to him your needs of the natural herb to help you sleep at nite or whatever you use it for.  provide him a few links to educate himself on MJ.  Encourage him to trade you 45 minutes of his time for 'marijuana education" in exchange for the hundreds of "commuity service" you most likely will recieve and/or jail time. maybe a mention of your husbands now criminal record for life. effecting future job opportunities.

don't forget to forgive him at the end though and justify it with his ignorance.  let him forever rot in his guilt,


and stop talkin so nice about him......you need to cut all ties with that moron and flip him the bird every chance ya get.

hope ya get the charges reduced...peace


----------



## BBFan (May 31, 2008)

Mama- good luck to you and hubby.  IMO the best course is probably to just lay low.  Don't antagonize the neighbor or give him a reason to embellish his statement.  I hope it all works out for you.  Take care.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jun 2, 2008)

MamaG maybe this will come out fine for u and hubby and it sounds like it will and if u speak ur mind on why growing to ur lawyer and to the judge and even have ur Doctor sign something for u stating the u have Mindgrades headache and what ever pain u have and hopefully Maybe the judge my notice all of this and give yea a break !
Does ur state recognize Medical Marijuana in anyway?  If so my help..

I grow out in my shed and when I leave I recheck the lock and there only 2 keys and I got them both on 2 key rings and my wife gets kinda mad at me when getting ready to leave and I recheck myself on the lock even though I Wouldn't have Any problems with the land lord because I told him from the get and go when we moved here that I smoke MMJ and he Kool with it and beside he a smoker too that restarted, but don't know I grow it..


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 2, 2008)

Its hard to rat on another person when you have no teeth after being mugged by an assailant who had his/her face covered.

Im not suggesting you do this, im just letting you know how the police and the courts here in the UK are not the only people who dish out punishment.


----------



## GreenMan74 (Jun 2, 2008)

There is maybe one angle worth looking into - someone else I heard about had a house guest let the police in when they were all out.  It was determined (in NY) that though inside, this person did not have the right to let them in being as they weren't a resident.  So they had a huge, and commercial mind you, operation thrown out of admissability, however the outdoor plants still got them busted.  
      So even though the neighbor had had a key, it may be worth looking into whether he actually had a legal right to let people on your property.  I hope it's not a false hope but in the case I mention, it really did go down that way, hundreds of plants and tech gear unadmissable because the warrant was thrown out.
    Also, if I were you, just avoid the neighbor entirely, don't give them a peice of your mind, if you say the wrong thing the situation could compound itself.  They don't exist to you anymore, except in the question of determining whether they really did have a legal right to your premises.
     Wish you well ~


----------



## warzone (Jun 2, 2008)

couldnt he get trespassing and breaking n entering. he delibratly went onto ur property and into ur office and started to "snoop" around it sounds like.
raising baby chickens in the same room he knew u were running a cat kennel in? wat is this dude sum kinda d0uchebag


----------



## Dadgumit (Jun 2, 2008)

Hey Mama, I took a trip to PA this weekend and you came to mind.    Glad to hear that you've received good news from your "hired suit" and that you can finally rest without sleeping with one eye open.  I gotta tell you that that part just chaffed my biscuits all over again - just the whole lack of concern over the total life (bleep) that these situations expose someone to...(shaking head in disbelief)...  

I was thinking that the cops had determined that you were not a threat to society before showing up at your door.  It seems reasonable to surmise that they made a judgement call in your case; since they had to respond to a "citizen's complaint" but showed some internal restraint by not going all "power-trip" on you or expediting the filing of charges.  We all know of stories and situations where once the cops get into your house they're worse than city roaches, you can't get rid of 'em! 

Well take care Mama and I wish you and your hubby the best.


----------



## snuggles (Jun 2, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Its hard to rat on another person when you have no teeth after being mugged by an assailant who had his/her face covered.
> 
> Im not suggesting you do this, im just letting you know how the police and the courts here in the UK are not the only people who dish out punishment.


 
IMO there is something to be said about neighborhood justice, growing up in south philly I learned that quick. In fact I think it works better than LEO at times. would a hippy do that? LOL too funny.


----------



## snuggles (Jun 2, 2008)

Someone asked about MM in PA. We are not even close, no bills no proposed bills. In fact after I get through my trial I'm gone, it's ashame but I can't live here, it's a Commonwealth too and that's part of the problem. People wonder why I get so bent sometimes, PA is so far away from anything with MM. 

Dagumit what are you doing in PA? Between me, mamagreen and the poor couple in Reading, who got off BTW for the most part...let's just say they still have lives.

Some of you may remember the couple in Reading PA, alarm goes off when they are on vacation LEO finds five plants judge set bail a 1million dollars welcome to PA, nothing has changed since the signed that Declaration of Incompetance back in the day LOL.

Original story
hxxp://www.philly.com/philly/hp/news_update/20080410_Cost_of_5_pot_plants__Jobs__not_house.html

Not sure can't find the updated story, but they did OK I know that not great but much better than it seemed they would.

But before I leave I am going to spread some seeds at Valley Forge just to be spiteful. This is the birthplace of America and the first capital for any non Americans, now it is so backwards it's silly. Me, mamagreen, and a select few should bolt ASAP. It's nice here and I will miss it but I can't stay...I'm evetually going to run out of options if I stay here.


----------



## Dadgumit (Jun 2, 2008)

Hey snuggles...  Everytime I see you man I want a cheesesteak! lol  I went back to PA to visit some close friends who are still living in the 1808 Monarchist law that is the doctrine of the Commonwealth.  Criminy, they may as well require the women to wear hoopskirts and conduct public hangings it's so frickin' victorian!  Sadly enough, I bailed out of PA just a few months ago to escape the environment there and I moved to a state where they have a Medical Marijuana Law.  I miss so many things about "the city" (I curse the lawmakers everytime I miss ANY Philly sports team's games) but the general atmosphere of the state I'm in now is that, in general, it is a more laid back and open place that is accepting of/to people of all particulars - which is very, very cool.  

I know you're fed up bro' - so was I.  You are 100% correct in saying that Pennsylvania is in NO WAY close to anything regarding MM - NO WAY/NO HOW.  The body politic has seduced the populous into really feeding off of the delusion of the commercialized version of the Hollywood "soccer mom" world, where it is considered an ABERRATION or WEAKNESS to be who you are or want to be if what that is differs from the homogenous societal concept of what is acceptable.  Too many people in PA still do, or don't do things based on what "the neighbor's will think".  It's the mindset of The Collective, and the true individuals live an underground, survivalist life.  

**Sorry to "soap box" on your thread Mama...my apologies if I've offended.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 2, 2008)

snuggles said:
			
		

> IMO there is something to be said about neighborhood justice, growing up in south philly I learned that quick. In fact I think it works better than LEO at times. would a hippy do that? LOL too funny.


 
If someone threatened my freedom for several years knowing I may lose everything including my Partner, children, house and job including taking all my savings in fines, then being nice and smiling at the informant would not enter my book, sorry if I offend anyone, but we all handle situations differently.

eace:


----------



## Dadgumit (Jun 2, 2008)

And yeah, I remember that situation with the couple who was on vacation and the alarm went off.  When the cops responnded they went through an "open" window and found their grow.  These people were employed in good positions, which they had to resign from immediately after this came out, and were apparently ostracized by their community!  They were considered decent people prior to this little tidbit of info washing up - so what changed?  Are they now iINCAPABLE of being decent people because of this?!?!  It may have even been BECAUSE of marijuana they were able to be as successful as they were!  I didn't remember the bail amount but it doesn't surprise me...

Sorry 'bout your legal crap too - something has to change...


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 2, 2008)

floydhead said:
			
		

> One question....maybe even destroy your mother board.


I think you mean hard drive :rofl:



> HippyInEngland said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Ive heard of actuals and read of similar, what confuses me is in all the cases of this ive heard before all comps are taken, yet yours wasnt, in all cases ive heard and known of and read, all parties were arrested, yet .......


 
I am watching this with interest.


----------



## MamaGreen (Jun 2, 2008)

well i haven't heard anything new atm but thought I'd pop in and leave a note.

nothing new from the lawyer. hubby called on Saturday and gave him the neighbors phone number so he could call on our behalf (since he's the states main witness or what have you we really can't talk to him at all) and tell him to get his car off our property (a junker he promised would sit in between our houses for 'only an hour or two" about 8 months ago) and to give us our spare keys back. 

we are hoping we can get a provision for moving out of this state put into our final deal or outcome  (at this point we still don't know anything more than we're in trouble, 3 drug task force guys 2 beat cops and a sheriff with a GIANT gun said so last Thursday*eye roll* you'd think they'd at least make the charge official or something) because we are not comfortable here any more. sat night i went to the walmart and neighbor stood in his front yard staring at me jingling his keys so i knew he was there (it was dark,around 10pm or so) and last night hubby went out to the kitchen and the lights (interior and headlights) of the car were on, when neither of us had used the car that day, our trash cans were kicked over this morning when we went out,with big dents in the sides. 

this is a place where you don't lock your doors,you don't lock your car, it was safe part of the reason we moved here, but it sure doesn't feel safe now. we've locked the car and all our doors, the blinds are drawn and the kids don't play out side anymore....

 unfortunately the warrant was legit (according to the lawyer) so no love there. we are out of here as soon as we are allowed to leave, no if ands or buts.
I'll give more info as i have it guys, but for now, thank you for the support, and be very safe!


----------



## Dubbaman (Jun 2, 2008)

Man momma i feel for you guys with this its a nightmarish train wreck that can happen to anyone of us. Though on the brighter side of things it looks/sounds like there will be a minimal amount of damage that can be done to your personal lives. the plants were small and not sexually mature yet right, It was a long post that i read so i thought you had said they were all seed/vegglings. that will help is slowing down the prosecution. also id look into the point that your "neighbor" had a key even if he says you guys gave it to him doesn't say its true to you can say we did notice that things were constantly moved and disturbed and now we found out through this search and seizure that our neighbor has a key that we were unaware of and for all we know this "stash" was his doing.. I know its not anymore honest than your backstabbing bung-hole of a next door nibby-nose, but it would question his being inside your out-building with out invitation or consent.


----------



## tcbud (Jun 2, 2008)

Just read this post, i feel for You and Your family Momma Green, i am so sorry to hear of your troubles.  I hate the fact that You no longer feel safe in Your neighborhood, Shame Shame on Your neighbors.  They should show compassion for Your delima, not put you in fear.  It is good to know You plan on moving when this settles out.  I hope everything turns out with the least amount of hurt for You and Yours.


----------



## BBFan (Jun 6, 2008)

Hey Mama- it's been a few days?  How you holding up?


----------



## MamaGreen (Jun 6, 2008)

okay guys,finally have some news.
hubby talked to our lawyer this morning and heres the break down

we are both charged but all charges against me will be dropped because hubby agreed to take the fall for this one (he said next time it's my turn). it is a felony charge and hubby is looking at fines and a minimum of 1 month probation...so no community service (which is a joke anyway IMO) or jail time.
his prior possession charge was listed in his record as pretty much equal to a citation so it's not counting against him here. it's being treated as his 1st offense. very good news

neighbor returned our keys this morning, he seemed very humbled and hubby and i speculate it's because a lawyer called him about it and he's now realizing how this impacted us...at least thats what we hope,maybe he'll think twice before jumping to call the cops on someone else in the future.

we found a new house and are in the process of gathering more info and getting ready to list this monstrosity and get the heck outta dodge.

all in all..we feel very relieved and much more relaxed than before and once we have the final verdict I'll fill you in. that being said, i can't wait to get our new house and grow again. as i told hubby, no making friends with the neighbors more than waving hello as we get our mail in the morning 

be very safe!
MamaG


----------



## BBFan (Jun 6, 2008)

In light of what could have been Mama- that is indeed some very good news, if there is any good in it at all.  Take care


----------



## Tater (Jun 6, 2008)

Glad to see no one is going to jail.  And I agree with the rest, although revenge may seem like a good idea and might even make you feel a bit better, taking the high road is the way to go.  Show the world that pot heads are kind, reasonable, compassionate people.  Keep fighting the good fight and know that you have lots of supporters in your corner.  I wish you the best and it hurts my heart to read things like this.


----------



## lyfr (Jun 6, 2008)

MamaGreen said:
			
		

> , no making friends with the neighbors more than waving hello as we get our mail in the morning
> 
> be very safe!
> MamaG


 i maintain just enough contact with neighbors to not seem weird. glad things didnt go as bad as they could've.


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Jun 6, 2008)

after you move..

do me a favor..

you or your husband go to this guys front door and take a big crap.
Yes leave a bowl movement on his front door as a going a way gift.


sorry about your misfortune, good luck in your situation.


----------



## Dadgumit (Jun 6, 2008)

Hey MamaGreen, nice to see you around (wondered how you were doing  )...

I know that you're counting your blessings, however they may be packaged, and I'm glad that there is light at the end of this tunnel for you and your husband.  

What - is your neighbor like, 12?!?  He has the flippin' audacity to show up at your door all sheepish after the fan has been hit, but it was beyond his adult capabilities to openly address something that concerned him with people who had been nothing but kind to him.  Please pardon the ire I'm expressing - I'm not being sarcastic to you in any way MamaGreen - I'm just still peeved at this guy for making the worst nightmare of everyone who is involved in this come true for you.  Only you know this "man" (loose interpretation thereof...) however it is difficult for me to believe - WITH ALL OF THE THREATS PUBLICLY MADE BY THE ESTABLISHMENT - that he didn't have ANY idea what could/would happen to you.  I have more respect for stuff I've wiped off of my shoes than for that weasel, snitch, rat-buzzard jerk! :hitchair:     

Well, tt seems like you have gained some sense of peace about this and for that I'm very happy for you and I support you in your looking forward and putting this behind you.  Take care Mama and all the best to you and your family.  

P.S. - Jiminy Crickets - I wish you were MY neighbor (imagine the brownies we would bake!!) LOL


----------



## KGB30 (Jun 6, 2008)

He probly was looking in your trash?

That guy is going to have some real CARMA.
I feel real bad for you & your man.
You keep your head up ok where hear for you.


----------



## MamaGreen (Jun 6, 2008)

daggumit, you think too small. I'm an accomplished baker, how about a 'magic' brownie bottom cheesecake? or maybe a hazelnut-canna torte? 

thanks for the love guys, while were not slinking away with our tails between our legs, we're also not trying to draw any more attention to ourselves. including defecating on his stoop (but a good idea!)

i was thinking of digging up one of his prize rose bushes and relocating it into the woods that border the other side of our house. or maybe just moving it within his own garden, just to mess with his head. I'm not malicious even to those who wrong me and mine, I'm not gonna be nice but i won't be overtly nasty either. 

beyond that we have a fixer-upper to worry about (including a reliable contractor, which i rate up there with vice cops) and our current house to sell, along with dealing with whatever penalties hubby incurs. we have our plate full for now. maybe in a year or two we'll come back and crap on his stoop, that'd throw him off


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 6, 2008)

I say drop a few seeds in his rose bushes.


----------



## snuggles (Jun 6, 2008)

Good news I was worried about you. And I know how you feel about leaving and it's the right thing. I take a lot of pride being from PA or a philly guy and if and when I am able to leave it will hurt a bit. I will miss my Eagles and the city and the country sheesh....

But you guys are good people I can tell you are and I am very happy for you, it could have been worse...and I hope you find somewhere nice to live. IMO PA is just not very liberal and they refuse to open their eyes all this money all these fines all for the wonderful commonwealth system...darn quaker state. Good luck and have a nice weekend, heat wave on the way so take it easy.


----------



## Dadgumit (Jun 6, 2008)

MamaGreen said:
			
		

> daggumit, you think too small. I'm an accomplished baker, how about a 'magic' brownie bottom cheesecake? or maybe a hazelnut-canna torte?
> 
> 
> > I do so like how you think!! :lama: YAHOOOOO!!!


----------



## mojosat (Jun 6, 2008)

MamaGreen said:
			
		

> daggumit, you think too small. I'm an accomplished baker, how about a 'magic' brownie bottom cheesecake? or maybe a hazelnut-canna torte?
> 
> thanks for the love guys, while were not slinking away with our tails between our legs, we're also not trying to draw any more attention to ourselves. including defecating on his stoop (but a good idea!)
> 
> ...


 


I have always been a very casual smoker and strcitly recreational. Untill recently I took the view that most med-smokers were just trying to get one over. For the past year though, I have endured two back surgeries and have had a fair amount of chronic pain that resulted from being in a helicopter crash about 8 years ago. Tired of feeling strung out on the prescribed cocktail of oxy, loritab, ultram, duragesic patches, and 4 different muscle relaxers, I started cooking with cannabis.

 It helps quite a bit more than the pain meds I was prescribed when I eat it and does not leave me feeling too loopy to write or play with my daughter.

I have tried lots of recipies, but have found my favorite to be a nice loaf of banana bread made with canna oil. I just butter two slices and an hour and a half later I am pretty much pain free. We should swap recipies sometime.


I may not need it for much longer though, the combination of being in my pool everyday and the phsyical therapy is finally starting to pay off, I feel my back getting stronger every day.


----------



## mojosat (Jun 6, 2008)

Hire a contractor who you know who has done at least two jobs for friends or relativesthat were happy with their work. I learned this the hard way this year as well. We did close to 60k worth of renovations and remodelling on our new house and it should have only run us about 45, if we would have hired the right guy the first time.


----------



## MamaGreen (Jun 6, 2008)

thanks for the sound advice Mojo, unfortunately thats hard to do in a state 8 hours away where you know no one 

I'm going to have to rely on the recommendations od the state licensing board and the BBB.

oh i don't deny we smoke more for our personal enjoyment than i do for my migraines but after trying a slew of scripts over the years, I've found that if i smoke as i feel one coming on it helps quell the intensity and i don't vomit or have the severe light sensitivity like i do when i take anything else. plus it's a life saver when it's that time of the month. 

wish i could Mom, but the cops took my baggie of seeds too I'm just greatful it was all bagseed and unknown cast offs.

dadgumit,we should hang sometime..have a dessert buffet 

snuggles, i feel it, I've spent most of my life in pa (sporadicly) i was born in abington and grew up in lawncrest (NE Philly), it always felt like home. now it feels like a fishbowl and everyone is watching us, and i hate feeling paranoid like that. it's one thing to get high and think there could be monsters waiting for you in the dark dining room (true story), it's quite another to be completely sober and think that every person you see knows and is judging you. 
you can always come down south where it's decrim, smoke yourself stupid and get some BBQ  then join Dad and I as we eat baked goods.


----------



## BBFan (Jun 10, 2008)

Hi Mama- Glad to see you around the boards!  We're all hoping this blows over for you and you can move on.  It's a shame you must leave your home for such a ridiculous reason.  I hope where you end up you don't have such narrow minded neighbors.  If NC is anything like the rest of the country- there should be plenty of contractors lining up to do the work you need done.  Get a list of 4 or 5 from the BBB and get bids, but most importantly- really check references.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2008)

mammagreen i wouldent of wasted money on a lawyer instead i would be packin my bags and sellin the house over the internet and movin to BC or wheres its decriminalized at least... theyre are so many busts nodays thats probbably why you didnt guys didnt get arrested an booked in county... their are so many people floatin around with stoopid misadeamor warrants, but then again you got kids too so maybe take a charge would be better for you guys then turnin into a outlaw family on the run.. haha goodluck with all that and read every document you can get warrants dropped for less then improper spelling, no capitilized letters, look for flaws!


----------



## ChatNoir (Jun 10, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> I say drop a few seeds in his rose bushes.



Superb idea and call the cops XD


----------



## MamaGreen (Jun 10, 2008)

toke, we're too old and have too much 'baggage' to become fugitives from the law, add into that we are broke until a very large check comes in a few weeks, there was no running away from it hun besides running implies we did something wrong,and we don't think we did.

BB, honestly we were going to sell it anyway but stay in the area before these shenanigans started because it just needs too much renovation and on our budget it would have never gotten finished. with a new _much_ smaller house where most of the reno is cosmetic, it'll be done in a month or 2. this happening just convinced us this area is not for us  i do so wish we could go north but budget constraints and all that.


----------



## snuggles (Jun 10, 2008)

Also running isn't the answer. If the country you go to also has the same law then you will be extradited, believe it or not in Amsterdam you're not even safe, they still have laws on in the books against cannabis...I could be wrong since I'm an American and not Dutch but I have read many stories, family runs and then they get sent back. The book I was reading is from the early 2000s so it might not be the same there still but I know one thing America hasn't changed, just gotten worse, if thy want you they get you...In my mind if someone runs for MJ why would the US still want them, less problems for both parties involved, and I'm talking small fish, easy answer to everyone's problems. You're lucky Mama if I am found guilty and put on probation then I can't leave I have been told I have to get permission to even go to the Jersey Shore, LOL and I have to sit through brainwashing classes, woops I meant Drug Education classes...so I have to stay until I'm done, but I may get off either way I'm gone, my home is no longer my home and it makes me sad. I grew up being very proud, I got to see so much about our history, got to be part of an absolutely insane sports scene ( Philly fans are passionate as all hell ), so much history and things to see here. I know Abington BTW small world. I was a proud Philadelphian, now I feel like a freaking outcast, I feel violated, I can't relax, everytime I see a cop I feel guilty. IMO PA has become very intrusive, maybe the whole country has I don't know but it feels so weird and not in a good way. Oh well life goes on, NC is beautiful country but not for me, I lived in SC for a while and I like it and all but I want to go to a decriminalized state, yeah the feds can still come in but I don't even grow right now anymore I just want to be able to smoke a joint and not have to worry about all this Nazi crap, a slap on the wrist I can live with, living in a cage for no reason I can not. Good luck with everything and remember it is the Keystone (cop) State


----------



## Dadgumit (Jun 10, 2008)

Hi everyone.  Hey snuggles, I empathize with you completely.  Philly always keeps a part of you no matter where you go and you always keep a part of Philly...  So many of the fundamental aspects of who I am were shaped by the culture and history of that area...no one should be forced to leave their home but that's how I feel...  

I am absolutely LIVID that I had no other option but to leave, just so I wouldn't be living on the verge of cardiac arrest every day with the threat of the cops blowin' my front door off it's hinges at 4am!!  I have had Panic Disorder for 20 years - a horrible condition that once robbed me of the ability to attend college, to travel, to work, TO LIVE - and the ONLY medicine that has helped me has been marijuana.  I have SUFFERED at the hands of doctors who insisted on peddling the "latest and (supposedly) greatest" pharmaceutical concoction that they were more than willing to use me as a guinea pig for!  I have nearly been overdosed, and I have been told that I should be institutionalized for refusing to continue taking a prescribed drug that was toxifying my body.  I was miserable and I felt like there was no recourse for help...

One day, when I was smoking casually, I noticed how relaxed I became.  That the tension and depression had subsided and without the side effects from the medications that were as debilitating as the condition.  And with that - it all began...

NOW - I am enjoying every day of my life!  I travel as often as I can - I try to make others smile whenever poossible  - and I just appreciate so much everything that I get to experience in life.  "Freedom" is more than a word to me, it is the substance of life, and I take it quite seriously.  Jail is not an option for me - and If you ask me -  this "requirement" to move constitutes "cruel and unusual punishment"!  

I suppose I'm all over the place with this but it's only because this whole issue has touched every area of my life.  Marijuana is a miraculous plant no matter why you use it and we all hurt because of our government's insanity.


----------



## MamaGreen (Jun 10, 2008)

um Toke, it's a felony,my husband is a felon now. i wish it was a misdemeanor.

Dadgumit, amen sister. it is one of the best natural meds ever and to weigh to risks against the benefits and still keep it illegal is a crime in and of itself,imho.

well snuggles,best of luck with whatever happens hun, you know you have my support. sadly our only decriminalized state option was nc...i wish we could pull off maine i so wish. and Canada will comply with the US in regards to extradition of criminals, just to clear that up


----------



## MamaGreen (Jul 15, 2008)

well it's been 6 weeks since the bust and i thought I'd update y'all on whats happened so far...zip..zilch, nada, nothing..no summons no formal charges not a danged thing has happened...talked to the lawyer a few minutes ago and he hasn't heard jack yet either and he's called the cop twice with no luck....as it stands so far no formal charges have been filed

i think the cops took my babies and they're growing them themselves,lol

can't we get the charges (when they come) thrown out if they take too long? seems to me we're being denied 'due process' by them delaying so darn long. who knows. even the lawyer said it never takes this long (6 weeks and not a peep?!). now we're theorizing as to why. so far we've come up with the idea that maybe something went wrong and they are having a problem and taking their sweet time because if they did charge us they wouldn't stick ..of course, thats just wishful thinking on our part..but when you know nothing, all you can do is speculate.

anyway we're doing well so far, just wanted to let y'all know..i can't wait to get growing again..waiting for everything to be done and over with is killing me but hey, i can do it..i am a patient person* snorts* yeah right.


----------



## snuggles (Jul 15, 2008)

LOL, wouldn't it be nice if they did take too long but they have plenty of time. I just got my official papers the other day, was a while for me too but that's the way they work. So much for a speedy trial anymore. I had a friend arrested exactly 2 months before me and his date has been set for Feb. 09, 10 months after his arrest...apparently the PA courts are a bit busy right now LOL. Maybe the charges will never be filed, which would be great for your husband...nothing like being labelled a felon for nothing IMO it's silly. Good luck and I have been hoping for you, I will continue to do so.

P.S. my lawyer told me he has seen papers show after almost 2 years and yes the charges still held up fine.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 15, 2008)

yea,it can take quite some time to get a bullish case like that sent through the courts.i didnt get busted growing,but i did get a felony embezzlement and i didnt get papers for that until 9 months later.i think the time frame is a year or 2..might wanna check with your lawyor about the laws in your state.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 15, 2008)

MamaGreen said:
			
		

> well it's been 6 weeks since the bust and i thought I'd update y'all on whats happened so far...zip..zilch, nada, nothing..no summons no formal charges not a danged thing has happened...talked to the lawyer a few minutes ago and he hasn't heard jack yet either and he's called the cop twice with no luck....as it stands so far no formal charges have been filed
> 
> i think the cops took my babies and they're growing them themselves,lol
> 
> ...


 
_*This as a real bummer MG !!!  *_

_*I know of a federal case where they didnt even chare the folks for 3 yrs.  I dunno how long Pa has to file the charges, the Liar should have a clue.  The waiting has got to be worse then the penalty. *_

_*I just hope they figger it's too small for them to mess with and they just break it down to a misdemeanor.  Best Wishes to the mildest possible outcome. :aok:*_


----------



## papabeach1 (Jul 15, 2008)

you see, ya all you all see?  we did not sign the pettion! we did not! we was scare of cops reading the pettions, quit be baby and go ahead sign the pettions with your name your address your phone number and stand up just for few days, who will win,   yall see? yall see?  my tear came out for that lady mama just one tear  myself I do not have heart for polices I know they doing their job, yes they smoke too (scooff)  actually that neighbor ought to shut their [email protected]$E   I bet ya one of their teen found out and stole some I dunno and he got caught gotta tell where it came from  I  dont know, IM pissed. every day I do keep my problem small  thats my job and thats cops job, thats where I seprates em out of my problems (growls) yall hippy like stay low I know but stand up man! im impressed with canada but america no one stand up,  I went jail before I know, i did my time, screw it, not working to teach lesson and etc, hey mama, next time keep it to yourself ya understand? more of us who signs will win over gov. also... just get a little pipe or just roll paper and take easy like I did when i was in parole, for 2 years  I passed drug test and got high everyday, .... omg im upset about this u got in with law.......  well yall see see see? see? harmless people we have here busted!  just  get the acts straight for everybody please! support norml be with them stand with them, dont have to pay them money but money helps yes but stand and march all that thing  wake up people I cant do it alone I gotta have many votes as much I can! to win over! we only have 2 judcial to pass it!!!! just show how many people signed it again and again and again that is all we have to do!  usa let posion ivy grow, so give that people posion ivy to live with! totally legit! growls!!


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 15, 2008)

jarrett.simmons said:
			
		

> you see, ya all you all see? we did not sign the pettion! we did not! we was scare of cops reading the pettions, quit be baby and go ahead sign the pettions with your name your address your phone number and stand up just for few days, who will win, yall see? yall see? my tear came out for that lady mama just one tear myself I do not have heart for polices I know they doing their job, yes they smoke too (scooff) actually that neighbor ought to shut their [email protected]$E I bet ya one of their teen found out and stole some I dunno and he got caught gotta tell where it came from I dont know, IM pissed. every day I do keep my problem small thats my job and thats cops job, thats where I seprates em out of my problems (growls) yall hippy like stay low I know but stand up man! im impressed with canada but america no one stand up, I went jail before I know, i did my time, screw it, not working to teach lesson and etc, hey mama, next time keep it to yourself ya understand? more of us who signs will win over gov. also... just get a little pipe or just roll paper and take easy like I did when i was in parole, for 2 years I passed drug test and got high everyday, .... omg im upset about this u got in with law....... well yall see see see? see? harmless people we have here busted! just get the acts straight for everybody please! support norml be with them stand with them, dont have to pay them money but money helps yes but stand and march all that thing wake up people I cant do it alone I gotta have many votes as much I can! to win over! we only have 2 judcial to pass it!!!! just show how many people signed it again and again and again that is all we have to do! usa let posion ivy grow, so give that people posion ivy to live with! totally legit! growls!!


 


We all need to vote.


----------



## papabeach1 (Jul 15, 2008)

MamaGreen said:
			
		

> thanks for the sound advice Mojo, unfortunately thats hard to do in a state 8 hours away where you know no one
> 
> I'm going to have to rely on the recommendations od the state licensing board and the BBB.
> 
> ...



come south that way we can divide, whoever that is white collars and smokes will come and be blue collars we got black souls with us and vote off to relegalize, get it!!!????:fid:


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm not trying to be mean or offend you but i can never understand what youre trying to say in your posts.



			
				jarrett.simmons said:
			
		

> you see, ya all you all see? we did not sign the pettion! we did not! we was scare of cops reading the pettions, quit be baby and go ahead sign the pettions with your name your address your phone number and stand up just for few days, who will win, yall see? yall see? my tear came out for that lady mama just one tear myself I do not have heart for polices I know they doing their job, yes they smoke too (scooff) actually that neighbor ought to shut their [email protected]$E I bet ya one of their teen found out and stole some I dunno and he got caught gotta tell where it came from I dont know, IM pissed. every day I do keep my problem small thats my job and thats cops job, thats where I seprates em out of my problems (growls) yall hippy like stay low I know but stand up man! im impressed with canada but america no one stand up, I went jail before I know, i did my time, screw it, not working to teach lesson and etc, hey mama, next time keep it to yourself ya understand? more of us who signs will win over gov. also... just get a little pipe or just roll paper and take easy like I did when i was in parole, for 2 years I passed drug test and got high everyday, .... omg im upset about this u got in with law....... well yall see see see? see? harmless people we have here busted! just get the acts straight for everybody please! support norml be with them stand with them, dont have to pay them money but money helps yes but stand and march all that thing wake up people I cant do it alone I gotta have many votes as much I can! to win over! we only have 2 judcial to pass it!!!! just show how many people signed it again and again and again that is all we have to do! usa let posion ivy grow, so give that people posion ivy to live with! totally legit! growls!!


----------



## tcbud (Jul 15, 2008)

Saw this thread up again, want to say, i hope things are getting better for you MamaGreen, and your family.


----------



## BBFan (Jul 16, 2008)

Mama- Sorry to hear about the delay.  I'm sure it's extremely frustrating to have to wait while your fate rests in the hands of some unknowns.  You're in my thoughts daily.


----------



## MamaGreen (Aug 14, 2008)

well since our fate will be decided tomorrow i thought i'd update y'all now. i may not be able to after tomorrow. they charged both of us with felony manufacturing and misdemeanor paraphernalia. they placed a passive warrant on both of us last monday, which means they won't bust down our door but if i get pulled over i'm screwed. our lawyer is going with us so we can 'turn ourselves in' tomorrow morning. from what he says he got the judge to knock our bail down (and this is word of mouth nothing set in stone yet) from 100k each to 50k for hubby and 25 for me....we are working with a bondsman who is close friends with our lawyer so hes taking a portion of my bail in cash to hold in escrow and putting up my 25 thousand so i can come home. that way the money isn't in legal nowhere land for ages and as long as i show up when I'm supposed to (which i will, only a criminal runs) we'll get that money back when alls said and done.
hubby on the other hand...we can't afford to bail him out...he's going to sit in jail for the next however long (1 month 2 4? who knows) until his court date. my mother is going to stay with my son (the girls have been with their bio father for the last few weeks due to the uncertainty of it all) at the house and in the event that the judge changes his mind about the bail and raises mine, she'll take him home with her for the duration of this **. 

fingers crossed that that doesn't happen.
in one lucky sense the jail here (and it will be our county jail) is right in town..its tiny (super freaking tiny...80 people or less is my guess) so he won't be worlds away from me.....i'm just terrified of the what ifs now..even more than before. if y'all hear from me tomorrow evening you know all went well (as well as can be expected at least) for me and i'm home with my boy. if not....well prayers, good thoughts and well wishes are all greatly appreciated. i believe positive energy outweighs bad in most things so maybe if we have enough things will go right for once.

again we can't even put into words how much we appreciate all the support y'all have given us in the past few months as well as reminding us that we did nothing wrong here. thank you again from the bottom of my heart guys


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 14, 2008)

MamaGreen said:
			
		

> well since our fate will be decided tomorrow i thought i'd update y'all now. i may not be able to after tomorrow. they charged both of us with felony manufacturing and misdemeanor paraphernalia. they placed a passive warrant on both of us last monday, which means they won't bust down our door but if i get pulled over i'm screwed. our lawyer is going with us so we can 'turn ourselves in' tomorrow morning. from what he says he got the judge to knock our bail down (and this is word of mouth nothing set in stone yet) from 100k each to 50k for hubby and 25 for me....we are working with a bondsman who is close friends with our lawyer so hes taking a portion of my bail in cash to hold in escrow and putting up my 25 thousand so i can come home. that way the money isn't in legal nowhere land for ages and as long as i show up when I'm supposed to (which i will, only a criminal runs) we'll get that money back when alls said and done.
> hubby on the other hand...we can't afford to bail him out...he's going to sit in jail for the next however long (1 month 2 4? who knows) until his court date. my mother is going to stay with my son (the girls have been with their bio father for the last few weeks due to the uncertainty of it all) at the house and in the event that the judge changes his mind about the bail and raises mine, she'll take him home with her for the duration of this **.
> 
> fingers crossed that that doesn't happen.
> ...


 
*I hope to be reading that all went as well as it could be expected to go.  I'll be waiting for your report :aok:*


----------



## tcbud (Aug 14, 2008)

I am in tears reading your last post MamaGreen.  I have not prayed in a long time, but i pray for You and Your Family now.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Aug 14, 2008)

best wishes from me'n the dog, Mama....


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 14, 2008)

i hope you get out... nobody should be locked up for this... prayers are with you.


----------



## 420FREEDOM (Aug 14, 2008)

Let's not be ignorant here. Marijuana cultivation is a felony in most states with prison terms.  
If you live in a state that allows cultivation for doctor recommended medical use, then keep within your counties quantity guidelines.
Yes, the marijuana laws suck, are stupid and unfair, but we're stupid to be surprised at the consequences.
Every one should look up the health and saftey code in their state, read the penalties for cultivation and ask yourself, "If I do get caught, am I willing to take this punishment?"
Move to a state that allows cultivation.
Buy from a neighbor with nothing to lose, i.e. job, house, car, time from his life.
Remember to Vote and to keep medical marijuana rights laws in the publics attention.
If you don't have a medical card, and your state allows them, then get one,
You can't think, "well I probably won't get caught",  you need to think  "what will it be like if i do?"
I've been busted for cultivation in the past.  I've done county jail time. It sucks bad. I do now have a doctor's recommendation and stay within county guidelines.

Let's be smart and safe.


----------



## palafox (Aug 14, 2008)

I am a noob here but I wanted to say that 
I am shocked and dismayed by the charges that have been filed against you and your husband.  


My thoughts and prayers are with you folks.

Palafox


----------



## growdammit (Aug 14, 2008)

WOW...

just read through this for the first time!  That could really hit home for many of us State bound growers.  I am fortunate enough my state is not quite so rough, I still stay in misdemeanor bounds though. 

Mammagreen, my thoughts are with your poor persecuted family, you will get through this but it is such a trajedy that this ever happened to you in the first place, I bet George Washington would be pacing the ground at Mt Vernon if he knew this was going on to you!

hang in there


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 14, 2008)

OMG .. Thats Bull... Keeps us up to date.. Did ya contact Normal?


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 14, 2008)

Normal has great atterneys...


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 15, 2008)

420FREEDOM said:
			
		

> Let's not be ignorant here. Marijuana cultivation is a felony in most states with prison terms.
> If you live in a state that allows cultivation for doctor recommended medical use, then keep within your counties quantity guidelines.
> Yes, the marijuana laws suck, are stupid and unfair, but we're stupid to be surprised at the consequences.
> Every one should look up the health and saftey code in their state, read the penalties for cultivation and ask yourself, "If I do get caught, am I willing to take this punishment?"
> ...




Still... nobody should be locked up for a small 6 plant personal grow, matter of fact, nobody should be locked up for anything relating marijuana.


----------



## Melissa (Aug 15, 2008)

*hope everything works out in your favour the best it can ,,,
my thought are with you and your family eace:*


----------



## slowmo77 (Aug 15, 2008)

420FREEDOM said:
			
		

> Let's not be ignorant here. Marijuana cultivation is a felony in most states with prison terms.
> If you live in a state that allows cultivation for doctor recommended medical use, then keep within your counties quantity guidelines.
> Yes, the marijuana laws suck, are stupid and unfair, but we're stupid to be surprised at the consequences.
> Every one should look up the health and saftey code in their state, read the penalties for cultivation and ask yourself, "If I do get caught, am I willing to take this punishment?"
> ...


 
  i had this long comment writen out about what you've said but decided i would just say,, your rude!


----------



## slowmo77 (Aug 15, 2008)

i hope everything works out mamagreen. don't let them get you down or change what you think is right. good luck


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 15, 2008)

Has it been a day after she last posted??  I hope not... I don't want this to turn out badly.


----------



## MamaGreen (Aug 15, 2008)

alright guys I'm home! hubby is sitting in county right now and i feel nauseated just thinking about him in there so I'm trying not to. bail was as expected and our lawyer filed a motion to reduce bail for both of us so maybe we can get him out before our court date at the end of September. i didn't contact Norml just found our lawyer through the web page..i figured they wouldn't be interested in our story..they probably get tons of letters about it from others in worse situations than us. i still have to go back and be fingerprinted tomorrow morning.  we're being charged with 1) manufacturing 2) possession and 3) paraphinalia... at this point...i don't even know...i'm just trying to not vomit from stress right now. 

we still feel that we are not in the wrong, the state is. our beliefs haven't changed one bit we are not criminals. period.


----------



## andy52 (Aug 15, 2008)

so sorry to hear this.it makes me mad as heck to hear these kinds of miscarriages of justice.nosy people that have nothing better to do than try to ruin someones lives.i know personally.my wife was diagnosed with cancer in 2000 and was using the VA hospital for her treatment.she was a veteran.they would not adequately treat her pain.so i went to a outside dr. and got pain meds for her.someone found out,not sure how.but the DEA broke down out door while we were sleeping.said we were selling drugs.see i also was taking prescribed pain meds due to long history of chronic injuries,due to a fall at work.anyway i convinced them not to take my wife to jail.they took me.a friend of mine,an attorney,got me out in 4 hrs.it cost me 30.000 for this mess and my wifes worry about me going to prison.so i know how you feel,and am truly sorry.and by the way,my wife died before i went to trial.i got 3 yrs probation over this crap.and my wife of 32 yrs died worring about me.all i was trying to do was help her.and you know what,i would do it all over again.at least i tried to help her.just the wrong way i guess.you are in my prayers.god bless


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 15, 2008)

well atleast you are out... sorry mama but you made a choice and you have to take the consequences.  It sucks, I have been to jail plenty of times, I know.  Stay up.


----------



## slowmo77 (Aug 15, 2008)

im glad to see your out. im sure you figure out something to get him out before court.. good luck


----------



## Melissa (Aug 15, 2008)

*glad to hear your home mamma green although you proberbly dont feel any better knowing your hubbys still there 

as slow mo said ,,youll figure how to get him home before then 
goodluck *


----------



## The Effen Gee (Aug 15, 2008)

Karma will take care of the neighbor one way or another.

I can relate to the "Waiting Game" of having charges hanging over your head and you just want to get it over with. 

I hope your family survives this stronger than before.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 15, 2008)

Glad to have ya out  Mama... I feel like saying something because this is really ******up.


----------



## MamaGreen (Aug 15, 2008)

well i had to go in to the jail to get fingerprinted (completely inept woman doing it but anyway) and i saw hubby in a cell...orange looks horrible on him. he's alone in there for the time being and dying for a smoke but he'll live on that end. might help him quit completely. i told him i loved him, he said he loved me. on the drive home i had to pull over and throw up...I'm such an emotional wreck right now and i need him but I'll live...i feel guilty sitting here smoking a cigarette and doing anything even remotely fun (like aimlessly flipping tv channels) i shouldn't but you can't help how you feel, right?

i have a feeling the next month is gonna suck so badly for both of us....

again our deepest thanks for your support prayers and well wishes for us. without you guys I'd probably feel 10 times worse right now. y'all are good listeners


----------



## slowmo77 (Aug 15, 2008)

it could very easily be one of us next time, i know how you feel waiting and wonderin is the hardest part.. i can't stand not knowing. you shouldn't feel guilty. in my mind you and your family are the ones being hurt here. to me they invaded your privacy. your husband knows your doing everything in your power for him im sure. there just comes a time when all you can do is wait. so don't feel guilty for watchin TV or doing something fun as long as your waiting may as well try to relax and try not worry so much. like you could do that. but if you don't try your gonna go crazy. again good luck


----------



## BBFan (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi Mama-
Been away for a while- busy with life- and just read your posts today.  I am so very sorry for you and hubby-  I hope at some point things turn around for you.  Good luck with the courts this month.


----------



## IRISH (Sep 2, 2008)

:yeahthat: , snitches get stitches around these parts. put some seeds in a clay ball, and launch them onto his roof, the rain will take care of the rest. a wrist-rocket works great. then watch for them to pop up through a looking glass, and it's on like a chicken bone. pay-back time mr. rogers.
sorry for your troubles mama. keep your head up. it will pass.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 2, 2008)

Being the bitheistic individual as I am, I'm saying a prayer for you, your husband, and your children and also sending positive energies to you and your loved ones.You are definately doing better then I'd be in your situation. And the fact that this f*** that ratted you out "acted" like a decent person and screwed you (and more significantly, your family) over a little thing like 6 freakin plants makes me wanna puke! {sorry for the run-on sentence}Life will come back to bite this guy on the ***. I know it, WE here know it, and more importantly HE KNOWS IT.Like the Great Sage Lennon once spake: "Instant Karma's gonna get you(him)." Much Peace, Love and Strength of Heart During Your Tribulations, Mama.Now take care....and keep yer chin up, you did nothing wrong.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 2, 2008)

momma, im so sorry u have to deal with this-

i hope it turns out good for ya!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:bong1:

toa


----------



## tokemon (Sep 2, 2008)

This should enrage every American. Why does it not?


----------



## clanchattan (Sep 2, 2008)

mama, idk abuot the state you guys have theese charges in, but ask yur lawyer about the state having to prove the manufacturing charge at least. 

here the burden of proof for a small grow hangs on the d.a.'s office. they HAVE to prove the cultivation was for commercial use. if its a small grow (as yours was) you should be able to bargian a simple possession charge, as i'd be able to here where i live. just an idea, but definatly check with your lawyer. if he's worth his salt he could finagle a reduced charge. 

i hope you are holding up, and you are in our prayers.


----------



## IRISH (Sep 3, 2008)

let me tell ya, this rodent would'nt want to live next to 'me' no more. before i moved anywhere, his property value would significantly decrease in value. are you slotted in for your zoning as agricultural? well i wonder how mr. rat would like to meet mr. pigs' ; and the more , the merrier. 200 should suffice for starters. couple hogs rootin' in his roses every morning
should put a fire under him. and for good measure, add 50 guinea hens, and a couple geese to put him in check every time he checks his mail, or accidentely looks thier way. oh yeah, watch them guineas, they like the ganja.


----------



## BakedSugar (Mar 31, 2009)

Sweetie, don't you dare feel guilty!!! You have done NOTHING WRONG!!! it is not your fault that they view you as a criminal, you know you are not.  We are all out here sending you positive thoughts and prayers!!  Of course it's what we all fear, but you guys will get through this!! BE STRONG!!!


----------

